# Red River FT blog



## BonMallari

note to mods : feel free to move this to the events section if needed


Good morning from a breezy and cool Bonham Texas, its 6 :30 local time and first light isnt for about another hour, but I wanted to see if my wireless modem would pick up enough of a signal to try and send a blog from the Red River field trial here in Bonham...I didnt have the heart to wake up my pal Lanse this morning but it was amazing to see all the trucks with toppers parked at the local motel in Bonham.

the Open this morning will be at Dave Fowlers property with a cool north wind already blowing under what will be a cloudy overcast morning...kind of eerie to drive here this morning having never been here before despite having lived within 30 minutes of here back in the mid 80's..the roads are in great shape,but driving past a cemetary on the road to the property was kind of spooky..there will be 112 dogs in the Open and after checking the draw last night we start with ...# 97 World Famous Rosa Barks fresh off and Amateur win last weekend with my weekend roomie Lanse Brown at the helm..

got the batteries loaded in the camera,an extended one on the laptop plus a plug for the car, will be sending pictures throughout the day (as long as the powers that be allow)
here come the first of what should be many truck coming up the drive, gosh I wish there was a Starbucks nearby


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

BonMallari said:


> I wish there was a Starbucks nearby


must be the cook in me but I have one of these, plop it on any stove or camp fire and have great coffee. Nothing like the smell of fresh brewed drifting cross the parking area in the early a.m. 









the coleman coffee maker rocks

.


----------



## Ted Shih

Bon

Help me out here. I thought you lived in Texas? Where did you start your road trip?

Did you drive down with Lanse? Or meet him in Bonham?

Ted


----------



## john fallon

BonMallari said:


> note to mods : feel free to move this to the events section if needed


....and you Bon, where do you thik it belongs ?:razz:

john


----------



## BonMallari

Ted Shih said:


> Bon
> 
> Help me out here. I thought you lived in Texas? Where did you start your road trip?
> 
> Did you drive down with Lanse? Or meet him in Bonham?
> 
> Ted


I had some PTO from work so Clint asked me if I would pick up the dogs and return them to Idaho, he was originally going to run the Am but it was my nephews birthday yesterday so I made the drive solo from LV and will drive the dogs home after the trial , going to see my 97 yr old mother on the way home, she is in Durango.


----------



## BonMallari

First series of the Open is a triple with a flyer...Bird # 1 on the right at 296 yds thrown R to L: Bird # 2 is a short 128 yds thrown right to left behind a small pond : the third is a Flyer shot @ 214 yds straight up the middle..wind is from behind the dogs from SSE at about 12mph, dogs are facing due north, the wind is supposed to shift tonight so it may be in the dogs face tomorrow when the test is completed. approx time per dog is 5 minutes

Test dog to the line










our Judges



















Ty Rorem


----------



## Dan Boerboon

NIce pics thanks


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Bon,

Nice job. Keep the posts coming. I have some new acquaintances running in the Open, AA and Derby so cover those events as well.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Ted Shih

Bon

Keep the photos coming.

Who ran test dog? Who was test dog?

Thanks

Ted


----------



## Charles C.

Anybody have any idea if new derby judges will be recruited or if the derby will actually start when the qual finishes?


----------



## K G

I'm gonna take a guess that test dog was run by Lanse Brown...don't know which of his talented dogs it was, though...

kg


----------



## Mike W.

Qualifying was a double and a blind. Flyer and a retired thrown into a treeline. Very tough 300yd blind into tight keyhole behind flyer crate.

18 dogs back to the 3rd:

1,3,5,7,9,16,17,18,22,23,33,35,36,37,40,45,46

Scratches: 2,21,39,44


----------



## JeffLusk

junfan68 said:


> Qualifying was a double and a blind. Flyer and a retired thrown into a treeline. Very tohg 300yd blind into tight keyhole behind flyer crate.
> 
> 18 dogs back to the 3rd:
> 
> 1,3,5,7,9,16,17,18,22,23,33,35,36,37,40,45,46
> 
> Scratches: 2,21,39,44


Good luck Mike Boley!!!!

Any open callbacks?


----------



## budsdad

Open did not finish. They got to dog # 60 or so.


----------



## Mike W.

Word was the Amateur was a meat grinder. I was told out of the first 60 or so dogs that ran, 11 of them had done it.


----------



## BonMallari

budsdad said:


> Open did not finish. They got to dog # 60 or so.


*That is correct we have 30 dogs left will start at 8am sharp*



junfan68 said:


> Word was the Amateur was a meat grinder. I was told out of the first 60 or so dogs that ran, 11 of them had done it.


*thats what the word in the gallery was, people coming to the open and shaking their heads and wondering if we had the signs wrong*


----------



## BonMallari

its 8pm CST and I am beat..I volunteered (drafted) to be the marshal when the open marshal had to go to another stake...it was fun because I didnt know anyone (but I do now), everyone was so polite..

Lanse ran test dog with Nora his derby dog since no one else stepped up to volunteer...the judges ran till almost 4:45 CST, but we still have 30 dogs to go, I dont know if they got the answers they were looking for because many dogs did the job, less than 6 dogs picked up by my count and we had 12 scratches including Jerry Patopea with Pirate (didnt make the trip)..I got to watch one of my favorite dogs (besides family) in FC AFC Stormin Norman with Mark Rosenblum,..Danny Farmer didnt make the trip either,his asst Clint (sorry didnt catch his last name) ran all the dogs..

Mirk ran early this morning and did well,short hunt on Flyer but pinned the memory bird..Nola runs about 20 dogs in..looks like I am the marshal in the morning so we will start at 8am SHARP...meeting the judges at o dark thirty..will try and post the call backs...if we started with 100 and want to finsh by Sunday what # do you see us having to get to going in the 2nd series.

I really miss FT's not the travel to and from but the comraderie, the good natured ribbing, the not so good natured ones too..just the overall atmosphere...if you are a newbie to the sport , go to you local trial and just lend a hand, you will make friends within minutes...oh yeah the dog work sure is an eye opener too
pictures will follow just trying to finish dinner and get to sleep early..alarm set for 5 am..


----------



## Charles C.

BonMallari said:


> ... Danny Farmer didnt make the trip either,his asst Clint (sorry didnt catch his last name) ran all the dogs..


Clay Bridges is Danny's assistant. I taught him everything he knows.


----------



## BonMallari

I stand corrected I guess I had his name mixed up with someone else...sorry Clay wont happen again...


----------



## Mike W.

The word also was that the marks in the Am were much harder than the marks in the open, and that the blind in the Qual was harder than the blind in the Am.

Go figure.


----------



## BonMallari

here is the picture from the gallery for the first series










Judges wanted the handler on the mat didnt care where the dog was










Dave Fowlers horse pen mad for a natural gallery barrier










one of only two goldens entered, handler is Sharon ( i think ,but owned by Melanie Foster)


----------



## lanse brown

If it had not been for Bon the Open would have been a mess. Yesterday Dave Fowler and I set the blinds, mat, gun stands etc. This am Rob E and Bill S delivered freshly shot ducks which allowed us to have good retired birds. Thank you both. I did commander Bon and he excelled, especially when my 2 helpers were called to the Amateur. Joanne MacKay filled in so I could go to the Am. It was really nice to work a trial where ALL were relaxed and workers covered for eachother. South Louisiana has the most Gung Ho group and there are at least 15 of them, Red River has 4 members and yet with many volunteers this member poor club is putting on a very nicely run trial. Thank you Dave&Judy, Marv Baumer and Becky and Mark.


----------



## Howard N

junfan68 said:


> The word also was that the marks in the Am were much harder than the marks in the open, and that the blind in the Qual was harder than the blind in the Am.
> 
> Go figure.


It happens like that sometimes junfan.

Now Bon, where are the rest of the pi'chers? You were there all day and had charged batteries and you only took a few pi'chers this morning?

This won't do for tomorrow. We'll expect hourly updates and lots of pichers. Preferably, good pics of the tests and embarrassing ones of the contestants. 

PS Ok you're sorta forgivin' You were posting some as I was bitchin' of not having very many. 

Now post more!


----------



## BonMallari

as requested by Jeff Lusk dog # 48 with Sharon Gierman at the helm, thanks for stopping to let me take the pix











and of course of of two reason I showed up...this is Mirk,tried not to distract him,but I just wanted to give him a big hug from his uncle










could not get the gals(Lanse's dogs) Eva, Rosa,Sophie or Nora to sit still for a photo all they wanted to do was lick and see who could get on the couch with me..sure wish more women had that attitude with me


----------



## BonMallari

Howard N said:


> I happens like that sometimes junfan.
> 
> Now Bon, where are the rest of the pi'chers? You were there all day and had charged batteries and you only took a few pi'chers this morning?
> *
> This won't do for tomorrow. We'll expect hourly updates and lots of pichers. Preferably, good pics of the tests and embarrassing ones of the contestants.*
> 
> PS Ok you're sorta forgivin' You were posting some as I was bitchin' of not having very many.
> 
> Now post more!


I tested my laptop signal and I get a very strong signal, I am going to try and blog from behind the line and load pixs on the fly..


----------



## JeffLusk

Thanks bon!! He's a handsome babies daddy!


----------



## budsdad

Did the Amateur finish the first series?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

budsdad said:


> Did the Amateur finish the first series?


I am going to guess that the Amateur finished. I ran at about 4pm and I believe there were still 10 or so dogs to run.

Dick & Peter (hahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHA) had a great test. It was about as fair of a marking test as you can have when giving that much consideration to time management. Boogie, still showing the rust after being off for a year, fell victim to the well placed birds. Or, he was being a bad dog and didn't want to get in the water on the short retired.... nah, couldn't have been that.

While my view this morning is not as pretty as Bon's, i am watching the sun try to come up over some beautiful technical water then i'm going back to sleep until it gets warm enough for me to go outside. 

I said Dick & Peter regards,

SM


----------



## BonMallari

We started the continuation of the Open at 8am SHARP..with dog # 64.very overcast and a misty morning with the sound of an occasional gunshot off in the distance, since today is the opening day of the second split of the Texas waterfowl season. 30 dogs to complete the first series..I am guessing that we will stay in this field and run a blind through the old falls for the second series


----------



## Mike W.

Amateur did not finish yesterday.


----------



## BBnumber1

Am had 8 dogs to run this morning. Word is they are going to do a double blind next.


----------



## BonMallari

Nola just stepped on the memory bird but had a short hunt on the flyer,test is moving quickly this morning. judges decision is going to be difficult..


----------



## BonMallari

Watermark's Chorus Gal YLF absolutely pinned the marks,,she is out of Hawkeye's Viking and Watermark's Penny Lane ..Mark Edwards up next with the fastest Chessie I have ever seen WW Button's Sly Mc Gregor. Ty Rorem with a chocolate dog Pinehurst's All That Jazz out of (FC AFC High Tec CEO x Rascals Chocolate Pie) will post pics later

the sky just opened up and in typical Texas fashion just soaked the field. I am bone dry in the confines of a horse shed..the test is moving quickly , but still dont see us starting the second series before noon CST


----------



## BonMallari

Watermarks Chorus Girl O/H Brent Walls










one of or hosts Mark Edwards










I have photo evidence of another dog doing the STRETCH in this case Wayne Stupka's dog Fargo's Texas Lexus

before and after


----------



## BonMallari

as requested by Jeff Lusk dog # 85 AFC CAFC Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll


----------



## Rudd

Do you have any more info on the chessie?


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Bon,

Once you have the data would you be kind and list the call backs.

Thanks,

Linas


----------



## Mike W.

30 dogs to the water blind in the Amateur:

3,14,15,17,18,21,26,27,31,41,43,45,48,49,50,52,53,57,58,62,66,67,68,69,,74,75,81,83,86,88

They are about 1/2 way through the water blind now.

Now, I'm off to jackhammer some ducks so good luck to everyone still running!!


----------



## Charles C.

Anybody know if and when the qual finished?


----------



## JusticeDog

BonMallari said:


> Ty Rorem with a chocolate dog Pinehurst's All That Jazz out of (FC AFC High Tec CEO x Rascals Chocolate Pie) will post pics later


This dog was test dog at the national last year..... . nice dog. I believe she was bred by Mike Judas (Ten Bears).


----------



## BonMallari

*50 dogs* to the land/water blind with a poison bird, numbers to follow while i try and eat this fabulous meatball sandwich they just handed me


----------



## Howard N

This dog doesn't look like he's ready or anything does he?

Good picture Bon.


----------



## BonMallari

call backs for the OPEN..2.7.9.11.12.17.18.21.22.28.29.30.34.35.38.40.41.42.43.44.46.48.49.53.56.61.62.63.66.71.72.77.78.83.85.86.87.91.96.97.98.102.103.104.106.111.112.

It is very misty and the test started at 1:30 CST with dog # 38, we will be hard pressed to get through this by daylights end...handling note Danny Farmer took the weekend off and Clay Bridges is handling all the entries..real nice polite young man..I dont know how he can keep track of all those #'s that he has

Mirk # 17 and Nola # 72 are still in it...i think this test will get the answers the judges are looking for so we have a manageable number for series 3 and 4...I am guessing 4 minutes per dog, poison bird at 244 yds (measured electronically) blind approx 80 yds back and to the right near the shore..I have a picture from the line and will report more after about a dozen dogs have run..


----------



## Mike W.

Qual results (second hand)


1). #46. Trek/Myers (Golden)
2). #40. Chili/Boley
3). #8. Allie/Rainbiolt
4). #1 Carly/Barton

JAM. #36. Cutter/Williams


----------



## Susan

CONGRATULATIONS! To Judy and Trek for the Qual win. Good work! And to Rob Erhardt!

--Susie


----------



## moonstonelabs

WOW, Judy. Great job!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!

Sarita


----------



## HiRollerlabs

junfan68 said:


> Qual results (second hand)
> 
> 
> 1). #46. Trek/Myers (Golden)
> 2). #40. Chili/Boley
> 3). #8. Allie/Rainbiolt
> 4). #1 Carly/Barton
> 
> JAM. #36. Cutter/Williams


Way to go Mike and Chili QAA!!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Judy and Trek.


----------



## budsdad

Any callbacks from the Amateur Water Blind or the Open Blinds?


----------



## BonMallari

We ran the Open water/land blind till 5:21 pm 8 dogs left to run, Judges Tom Watson (Texarkana Tx) & Mitch Peterson ( Illinois) did a great job in keeping the pace going, 30 more minutes of light and we were done..back at it in the morning at first light. the attrition rate looks to be at least 50%..the entry into the water, up the bank and back in the water proved to be the key, many chose to make early corrections within the first 50 yds before the dogs even hit water, no one has come close to lining the blind, from my vantage point playing traffic control and atv rider and bird refiller the best I saw was maybe 4-5 whistles. I am back as the marshal for tomorrow and since this blind was both land and water it looks like we might just have water marks left at the DU pond (at least that what one insider familiar with these local proceedings expects..

on a personal note Mirk was picked up after a couple of whistle refusals, but Nola did a decent job with about 12-13 whistles, will have to check the video I shot and count. I hope she makes it but wont be surprised if she is dropped

Tomorrow is get away day so the reports may be late, i will do my best to get them if I have them,but I have a 1700 trip to Eagle Idaho ahead of me..

It has been fun to work with Judges Mitch and Tom, along with my fellow marshals...I have also been taken care of very well by my hosts the Fowlers and the Edwards..they multi task as well as anyone in the business...

I look forward to moving back to Texas and running this trial and others like it in the very near future...


----------



## BonMallari

Ty Rorem, a very fine trainer/pro handler in her own right with Pinehurst All That Jazz (FC AFC High Tech CEO x Rascals Choc Pie










Wayne Stupka (really cool guy) with a very good looking Fargo's Texas Lexus



















*Look what SANTA CLAUS left in my truck*,i wonder if he feeds it to his reindeer


----------



## BonMallari

the handlers checking out the land/water blind after the test dog ran










This is what they saw










Mark Edwards, besides being a very nice man and one heck of a host, he is one fine dog handling pro...












some may think Lanse is full of hot air  but this emphatic cast got me up out of my seat, didnt know the old guy had it in him,check out his over too, Rosa took both casts perfectly


















All pictures in this blog were done with a pocket sized Casio Exilm 7MP point and shoot camera


----------



## BonMallari

I think Nola is homesick and ready for FT season to be over with..I know her owner Clint cant wait to have his dogs at home...they were well taken care of and handled by Chris LaCross from Brownsville Tx all the way to Canada and back with stops in Utah,Colorado,and Montana...Well done young man, we are very proud and thankful for a job well done


----------



## DeWitt Boice

Bon,

Everyone here on RTF is pullin for Nola
If you are on the bubble, workers are often carried
Lets hope Mitch or Tom remembers which dog was yours

Hope you nailed the marks in the first


 Good-Luck!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Am results- 1st- Savio
2nd- Ester McCartney 
3rd- Bozeman
4th- Rainbolt-Ramsie
RJ- Noga- Rooster
J's-Noga-Annie, 
Rosenblume- Norman, 
Carruth-Gunner 
I apologize for not remembering the names of dogs and misspellings of names.


----------



## BonMallari

20 dogs back for a land water triple 18,22,24,28,29,30,43,44,49,71,72,83,87,90,92,96,97,103,104,106, this is being posted via my BBerry since I am playing marshal today


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats to Kevin, Ester and Paul on the Am placements. Linda knocking on the door again. Way to go in a tough Am.


----------



## MikeBoley

any word on the open 4th or derby?


----------



## Judy Chute

Congratulations! ....."Ramsie" AM 4th


----------



## Judy Chute

Susan said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! To Judy and Trek for the Qual win. Good work! And to Rob Erhardt!
> 
> --Susie


Congrats!! 

Judy


----------



## Tammy Z

CONGRATULATIONS JUDY AND TRAK!!!!! 

QUALIFYING WIN!!!! WOO WOO!!!!


----------



## stevelow

Congratulations to Judy Myers on her Qual win with Trek!


----------



## Rodney Crim

Anything on the derby???


----------



## Angie B

HiRollerlabs said:


> Way to go Mike and Chili QAA!!


I'll second that!!

Angie


----------



## TMURRAY

junfan68 said:


> Qual results (second hand)
> 
> 
> 2). #40. Chili/Boley
> 4). #1 Carly/Barton
> 
> 
> Congrats Mike and Chili and to Ken and Carly!!!!!


----------



## moonstonelabs

Our Livvy won the derby at Red River...Bill was already on the road back to Montana, so we only heard the news that Liv had won...sorry I don't have the other placements. 

Sarita


----------



## hibanks

Congrats to Kevin Savio for winning the Am.
Congrats to Larry Bozeman.
Congrats to Mike Boley for his success in the Qual.


----------



## Susan

Congratulations to Bill and Livvy for the Derby win!

--Susie


----------



## Judy Myers

Two wins in a row! Livvy is really on a roll and well on her way to your Derby point goal. Congratulations, Bill and Sarita.


----------



## Ricky Elston

Congrats to Savio and Barton!


----------



## TMURRAY

other derby places (second hand)

2. Wendy/ Wayne Stupka
3. Pepper/ Donnie FitzGerald 
4. Boo/ Chip Miles

Congrats to Wayne, Donnie and Chip!!!!


----------



## Ricky Elston

TMURRAY said:


> other derby places (second hand)
> 
> 2. Wendy/ Wayne Stupka
> 3. Pepper/ Donnie FitzGerald
> 4. Boo/ Chip Miles
> 
> Congrats to Wayne, Donnie and Chip!!!!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## stevelow

Congratulations to Bill and Sarita McKnight, and to Rob Erhardt on Livvy's Derby win!


----------



## frontier

moonstonelabs said:


> Our Livvy won the derby at Red River...Bill was already on the road back to Montana, so we only heard the news that Liv had won...sorry I don't have the other placements.
> 
> Sarita


Congratulations to you and Bill, on Livvy's Derby win!


----------



## moonstonelabs

Thank you to all for the congratulations...Livvy's a special gal.

Sarita


----------



## jgrammer

Yea, way to go! Congrats!



stevelow said:


> Congratulations to Bill and Sarita McKnight, and to Rob Erhardt on Livvy's Derby win!


----------



## Jay Dufour

congrats on all doiby placements !!!!!!


----------



## birdthrower51

Open results:
1st Ken Robbens-Anna
2nd Dave Seivert-Thief new FC WOO HOO!
3rd Clay Bridges-Marley
4th Mark Rosenblum-Morey
RJ Wendall Williams-****
Jam Clay Bridges-Catcher
Jam Mark Edwards-Piper
Jam Bill Schrader-Luke
Jam Ty Rorem-King


----------



## Charles C.

birdthrower51 said:


> Open results:
> 1st Ken Robbens-Anna
> 2nd Dave Seivert-Thief new FC WOO HOO!
> 3rd Clay Bridges-Marley
> 4th Mark Rosenblum-Morey
> RJ Wendall Williams-****
> Jam Clay Bridges-Catcher
> Jam Mark Edwards-Piper
> Jam Bill Schrader-Luke
> Jam Ty Rorem-King


Congrats to Clay on his placement and jam with the Vinwood dogs.


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Bill, Livvy and Sarita


----------



## Aaron Homburg

birdthrower51 said:


> Open results:
> 1st Ken Robbens-Anna
> 2nd Dave Seivert-Thief new FC WOO HOO!
> 3rd Clay Bridges-Marley
> 4th Mark Rosenblum-Morey
> RJ Wendall Williams-****
> Jam Clay Bridges-Catcher
> Jam Mark Edwards-Piper
> Jam Bill Schrader-Luke
> Jam Ty Rorem-King


*Way to go Team Thief!!!! That is awesome!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Ricky Elston

Congrats Dave! Shoot me your email, I have pretty good pics of you and Thief at South LA.


----------



## BonMallari

sorry for the late post but I got to drive open judge Mitch Patterson to DFW airport on my way out of town, very enjoyable but I think I talked his ear off and he was ready to go home to Illinois....I decided to make OK City tonight because there was no way I was stopping in Norman Oklahoma, my suburban with its multiple UT stickers and license frames would have gone missing or up on cinder blocks for sure...its going to take a while to decompress and sift through the different emotions of attending the trial at Red River but thanks again to Dave and Judy Fowler, and Mark and Becky Edwards for your hospitality and the invite to return again..with or without Lanse


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

moonstonelabs said:


> Our Livvy won the derby at Red River...Bill was already on the road back to Montana, so we only heard the news that Liv had won...sorry I don't have the other placements.
> 
> Sarita


Wahooh. Way to go Livvy girl. 

You can disregard the remark from last week. I'm anxious for the repeat now. :razz::razz:

By the way, Mav is working out his issues.


----------



## BonMallari

Sharon Harkrider with a fine golden named Case (Firemark Case Hardened Steel) mis identified in an earlier post as being owned by melanie foster (she was the breeder) Sharon did a very nice job with this dog









Sharon w/Case running the land/water blind this morning










the ladies contingent was well represented at this trial, Ty Rorem may be known as Dave's daughter but he soon may be known as Ty's dad as she shows her own ability to handle her own in major stakes on the circuit.

There was also a very nice YLF ,Hilltop's High Society " Gracie" owned and handled by Sylvia McClure..she more than held her own in the Open and come to find out this is Sylvia's FIRST dog...dont know who she is training with or who ,mentored her but she is obviously well schooled

Esther McCartney also had a placement in the Amateur from what I was told late in the day


----------



## BonMallari

handlers to the line to watch the test dog on the final series , a very tight triple with the memory bird over 400 yds away (my digital rangefinder only goes to that distance and it was 215 yds to the front edge of the water..










here is a view from behind the line


















Mark Edwards with one of three dogs he had in the final series, including a Chessie


----------



## BonMallari

Chris LaCross with Nola...she picked up on the test but Chris had a very good year with her...thanks for the effort young man










Lanse Brown with World Famous Rosa Barks who qualified for the 2010 National Am with her win last weekend,cant remember exactly how many qualifications that makes in his career but I think the number is in the high 90's and dont think there are many in that exclusive club










Nice to see at least one organization recognizes Lanse as a Hall of Famer


----------



## BonMallari

Two of our hosts...Mark Edward and his lovely wife Becky...not that Mark needs my endorsement, but I was very impressed with his facilities, and his ability in the pressure cooker of Open competition, he is one cool customer and should be on the short list of PRO handlers for anyone with serious all age competition aspirations for their dog





































Mark's training grounds are first class










this place looked better than some bed&breakfast places I have visited


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Clay & Marley. Pretty good team.


----------



## BonMallari

Got a long trip to bring Nola and Mirk home to Eagle Idaho, where their owner awaits their return, but I get a call when leaving Dallas that is been snowing in Idaho...oh well

*Now where do you two expect uncle Bon to sleep*










*I am not sleeping on the floor*


----------



## Judy Myers

I second Bon's comments about what a great trial this one was. I'd like to thank the Red River club members, judges, and helpers for all their hard work. Thanks also to all the people who were pulling for Trek in the Qual and those who offered their congratulations on his win. It was Trek's (and my) first AKC placement ribbon. That a thrill that it was blue!

Special thanks to Rob Erhardt for the great training in MT and in TX in preparation for this trial and to Brooke Van De Brake in WA and Greg Gersbach in CA for all the training help throughout the year.


----------



## Mike W.

Congrats Judy on your qualifying win, very nice dog you have there.

Congrats to all the dogs that placed & finished in all the stakes.

Special shout out to Linda Noga, finished with both dogs in a very difficult & large amateur. 

And to Mike Boley with yet another strong showing with Chili. That dog will be a player at the next level for sure.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Congrats to Bill, Sarita, and Livvy on the Derby win!!

I knew Ryan and Amanda's dog Decoy, and Mike Enmon's dog Isaac were looking perfect going to the 4th, so it must have been a doozy.

Slider also says to tell his sis Pepper good job on the 3rd place!

Way to go on the 2nd in the Q Mike!! And Judy, wow, your Golden is fun to watch!


----------



## Stephen S.

Congrats Clay B on the 3rd and J. Keep workin on em!


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> There was also a very nice YLF ,Hilltop's High Society " Gracie" owned and handled by Sylvia McClure..she more than held her own in the Open and come to find out this is Sylvia's FIRST dog...dont know who she is training with or who ,mentored her but she is obviously well schooled


primarily Cherylon Loveland & Judy Aycock, she has also attended some Rorem seminars and she has trained with Farmer too.....bright gal.....very nice dog


----------



## Howard N

Bon, thanks for the pictures and the updates.


----------



## David Maddox

EdA said:


> primarily Cherylon Loveland & Judy Aycock, she has also attended some Rorem seminars and she has trained with Farmer too.....bright gal.....very nice dog


"
Gracie is Syl's second dog, first trial dog. She owns a Master Hunter Golden ,"Belvedere's Jolly Jackson"-MH that she and Dave Morman handled/trained. Gracie is an FC/AFC-Hilltop Hayseed daughter, bred by Carol Robison

Syl is one of the most dedicated students of the retriever game. Being a LONG TIME(lol) coach, Syl is taylor made for field trials. She is incredibly competitive and hard working!!! She is in it for the long haul-believe me!!! 

After Jackson earned his SH, Syl asked what she could do to get better at handling her dog, and I told her to find, and train, with the best trainers she could possibly find. Hell, I didn't know it was going to be Cherolyn Loveland and Judy Aycock.

One day Syl and I were talking about pedigrees, and some of the great Trumarc Retrievers came up, and Syl asked if Judy was still in the game, and I said yes, and that training with Judy would be like playing a round of golf with Bobby Jones. About a month later she called, and left a voice mail that said that she had "trained with Bobby Jones today". Only Sylvia!!!

She is also an unbelievably kind hearted person.


----------



## MardiGras

junfan68 said:


> Qual results (second hand)
> 
> 
> 1). #46. Trek/Myers (Golden)
> 2). #40. Chili/Boley
> 3). #8. Allie/Rainbiolt
> 4). #1 Carly/Barton
> 
> JAM. #36. Cutter/Williams


Congrats to Mike & Chili!!!


----------



## Purpledawg

Bon,
Thanks for the commentary, great photos, and hard work. Your efforts were awesome, made it like watching the wild world of sports during rainy weekend spent inside. 

Congratulations to the club, the Edwards on a good event, and all the winners


----------



## 2tall

Thanks for that Bon! Your photos and commentary really managed to convey the atmosphere of excitement and camaraderie of a field trial. I thoroughly enjoyed it, makes me anxious to get out there!


----------



## Judy Chute

Bon....Thanks so much for the great pictures and commentary!!  Handlers, retrievers, grounds and more!

So many posted lots of good reading as well!

The Red River Blog is going to spoil us ..for the usual posted results!

We are now in snow, ice and temps dropping way-y-y down after today. 

Very much appreciated...

Judy


----------



## MardiGras

TMURRAY said:


> other derby places (second hand)
> 
> 2. Wendy/ Wayne Stupka
> 3. Pepper/ Donnie FitzGerald
> 4. Boo/ Chip Miles
> 
> Congrats to Wayne, Donnie and Chip!!!!


Also -- congrats to:

JAM...(this was "Rock's" first Derby at 13 months old!)
#26 Sugar Mill's Hiwood Caprock O:Sheril Allen/Danny Widner Handler: Dan Widner


----------

